# coming soon to a place near you



## tonkasman (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi All
Have been sitting on the fence reading thease posts for a bit
Would like a bit of help
flying to guadalajara and to lakeside in late febuary 2011
Would like suggestions to for places to stay and visit prefer b&b or home stay places . This is a 10 day road trip in a car rental . Male Approaching 60 years of age and searching out potential retirement places . Of course 10 days will only give me a small glimpse of live there but this is my first step .
Thanks to all
KB


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope you mean Feb.2012, or you already have done it.......


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

For a rental try VRBO.com - Vacation Rental By Owner, if you want inexpensive DIY. B&B's in Ajijic - check Chapala.com or Google B&B's - We stayed at La Paloma last year, about USD $80/nite with breakfast, and there are many other B&B's.

This visit, in April, we will be staying at a place we found on VRBO - 2 bedrooms, middle of town - are you ready? - $400/week (8 nights)!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Wow, at that price, I would have let you have our place and we could spend another week at the beach! 
Well maybe not, but I would have given it thought. The point is that prices for places to stay can be negotiated more effectively after you have lived here a while and can do it in Spanish. We just recently had four nights at a 4-star beach hotel in PV for $302 USD. I think we spent more than that on restaurants, though! We should have walked two blocks further inland to eat, but we were on vacation.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I am not familiar with the in town places near Chapala or Ajijic except the Real de Chapala in La Floresta, Ajijic which is pricy but nice if you are staying on a Tuesday as Tianguis day (market) is Wed and you can easily walk to it, peruse it, and walk into the village. There are other smaller and I am sure cheaper places and if you search the forum you should find them.

I would suggest you spend a night right in the center of both Ajijic and Chapala, perhaps a night at the new hotel up the hill off the Libramento, the name will come to me as soon as I finish posting this LOL (the one with the thirsty turtle restaurant) and one at the other end near Jocotopec/El Chante to get a feel for the place and the noise levels.

During fiestas the firecracker volume and timing can be stressful to humans and animals and being right in town is great for many reason (any village) but if the boom boom boom will drive you bonkers then you might want to be further away, hence my suggestion you try a night up the hill at the hotel whose name is so close to my aging brain but not quite there LOL.
That does mean packing up and moving around daily but I think it gives you the best feel for an area. Walk the streets around the different neighborhoods and chat with people and enjoy your visit.
The other idea you might want to try is house sitting if you will be spending the time here Lakeside rather than some in Guad and some near Lake Chapala. That way you have a home base and it is inexpensive or free or possibly paid and you experience a Mexican home first hand.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Wow, at that price, I would have let you have our place and we could spend another week at the beach!
> Well maybe not, but I would have given it thought. The point is that prices for places to stay can be negotiated more effectively after you have lived here a while and can do it in Spanish. We just recently had four nights at a 4-star beach hotel in PV for $302 USD. I think we spent more than that on restaurants, though! We should have walked two blocks further inland to eat, but we were on vacation.


Some day I hope to gain your skills. But for us poor NOBers, these rates are still extremely good. Hope you will share the PV location some day. Peace.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Google Hotel Playa Olas Altas in Puerto Vallarta and you'll see where we stayed. Got that price for a room with a king bed, one floor up, overlooking pools and ocean, in November, immediately before 'high season'. It did take some 'negotiation'.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I did a lot of research before coming to chapala. ajijicsuites.com was a great choice for me. Kitchenettes and a paltry $50US per night. This is in ajijic. I'd give them a shot. Ended up not needing a hotel/motel however the reviews seemed wonderful.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Krogl said:


> I did a lot of research before coming to chapala. ajijicsuites.com was a great choice for me. Kitchenettes and a paltry $50US per night. This is in ajijic. I'd give them a shot. Ended up not needing a hotel/motel however the reviews seemed wonderful.


Fantastic, that's a paltry $1500.00 USD a month.......


----------

